# Cream or white?



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

When we are talking about cream and whites, as puppies they change a lot in coat as they grow. Right now Jasper is mostly white with cream on the head and ears. When we go to register him, I don't know what we should put as his color. What's a good age to finally judge their color?


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Register him as cream. Here is Paperboy as a baby, a young buck, and now at 10. Creams always lighten, and most will appear white later on.
Carole


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Register him as cream. Here is Paperboy as a baby, a young buck, and now at 10. Creams always lighten, and most will appear white later on.
> Carole


Okay will do. I think since he's got the pigment on the ears when we show him it's best to call him cream.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

What are the parents colors? A creme poodle as a pup will be pretty creme all over and more so on the ears and head. A white poodle puppy will be primarly white but will have some creme tinting on the ears and head slightly. 

I think I have pics of a white poodle pup at 6 weeks. It's the female pup I WAS getting and she is a white spoo. Ive seen creme pups and they look considerably more creme all over then a white spoo will look at a young age.

Editing; I cannot get the pics uploaded...its saying they exceed the limits but they are not very big. Errr!

Well this is the pup at 5 months old I believe. Her name is Ciciley (white poodle pup showing). She still has some creme on her ears but over all is primarly white. 

http://www.marquisdiamondstandardpoodles.com/WhatsNew.html


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

His parents are black and blue. He looks very much like this little poodle girl but he's not nearly as big because he's only 11 weeks now. His shaved parts are white, there's no question. He's got cream tint to his head and ears a little and then slightly on his back.


----------

